# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صيغة انذار بعد الرغبة فى تجديد عقد الإيجار

## منى محمد

* صيغة انذار بعد الرغبة فى تجديد عقد الإيجار*
* فى ظل القانون 4 لسنة 1996* انه فى يوم ............... الموافق ..../.../......

        بناء على طلب السيد / ................... المقيم ...................


ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ / .................... المحامى الكائن فى                   

انا....................... محضر محكمة ................. الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت :
السيد / ................... المقيم فى ................ قسم .......... محافظة .......                 مخاطبا مع / .....................
*وانذرته بالأتى*        بموجب عقد إيجار مؤرخ ......./..../.......... استأجر المنذر اليه من الطالب ما هو .............. بغرض استخدامه فى .............  بالعقار رقم ............         الكائن فى .................. قسم ............ محافظة .................. وذلك لقاء قيمة إيجارية شهرية قدرها............ جنيه تدفع مقدما أول كل شهر .
ولما كانت المادة (  ) من عقد الإيجار سالف الذكر تنص على أن مـدة العقـد هى ......... ولا يجدد العقد لمدد أخرى الا بعقد جديد .
وحيث ان الطالب ( المؤجر ) لا يرغب فى تجديد العقد لمدة أخرى .
الامر الذى حدا به الى توجيه هذا الانذار الرسمى على يد محضر لاعلان المعلن اليه بعدم رغبته فى تجديد عقد الإيجار سالف الذكر لمدة أخرى .          
*بناء عليه*انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث  المنذر اليه وسلمته صورة من هذا الانذار ونبهت عليه بعدم رغبة الطالب فى تجديد عقد الإيجارسالف الذكر لمدة أخرى وإلزامه بتسليم العين المبينة بصدر العريضة للطالب خالية من الأشخاص والشواغـل وسليمة من أية تلفيـــات وذلـك خلال ............. يوم من تاريخ تسلمه هذا الانذار والا تعتبر يده يد غاصب .
مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولاجل / 
*السند القانونى:* قانون (4) لسنة 1996

*الموضوع** انذار بعد الرغبة**ف**ى تجديد عقد الإيجار*وتحت مسئوليته .
وكيل الطالبالمحامى

----------

